# Mayday..



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

what do you guy think of this puppy
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...?dog_id=276604


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The link comes up broken for me (page cannot be displayed).


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i was on another forum but here it is you have to go all the way to the bottom Pitbulls + Bully Dogs - Page 9 - The Official Hmong Sports Online Website
lets see if this works lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think that is a HORRID picture to put up on a pedigree site.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I didn't see a pic of mayday just a ped with him as the top sire. And yes that pic of Thunder is awful


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

o i meant what do you guy think of these mayday puppy's ?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

What would you do with a "Mayday" puppy??


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

11111111111111


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

........:clap:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> I apoligize to board for this post, but I couldn't hold the keyboard back any more on this guy. If you kick me off sorry and I meant no harm but I just couldn't stomach this crap anymore from this guy. By the way I am not Internet dogger, I am in Kansas City, Missouri and you are welcome to pay me a visit any time you like SWEET LEE or better yet I will visit you and Vick in Leavenworth.


:cheers: We ain't mad atcha Shadow


----------



## shawn1234 (May 29, 2008)

All I saw were bully bred mutts when i followed that link.


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

shadow game are you out of your mind??like crazyness over people letting dog fight? because the linked mr.lee put has nothing to do with dog fights? but ugly bully dogs mutts.:snap:


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

P1tbull you need to actually read the post it says go to that page and to the link all the way to the bottom on Mr lee's post that is what shadow game is having a fit about heres the actual link that hes talking about has been sent to you in a pm i don't even want to post it on this forum. Now i dunno about you but I think that is a horrid picture to be putting on a pedigree or a forum period


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

okay i take that back


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Didn't know they let their dogs live in China!Lol!!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

china? Where'd you get that from pbgirl22?

That's a jocko dog not a mayday (or so i think)... Mayday came from tant's yellow, but he is a rom all on his own. Also, i think that if you're looking for dogs to gametest or roll.. you're on the wrong site son. IDK what site you could go on, but this isn't the site where you could learn how to be a dogman.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

that pic is something to really be proud of.. im with you shadow!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Ok that pic made me want to throw up.....


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The pic said that in Japan 6xw is Grch.
Some countries still fight dogs openly.
You may not like it but until they outlaw
it you will see these types of pics from
time to time.
As strange a choice as it is for a pic to post it does say 1000 words by its content.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> The pic said that in Japan 6xw is Grch.
> Some countries still fight dogs openly.
> You may not like it but until they outlaw
> it you will see these types of pics from
> ...


That's true.. and i think everyone here is bashing on the OP for no reason. I'm quite sure that he wanted everyone to look at the pics of the pups. Anyways, if you just want one of the pups.. it's up to you.. they're cute like all other pups hah.


----------

